# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор системника

## moonlord

Собираю новый системник для себя, хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение и пожелания насчёт того что заменить,улучшить и отзывы, если имели дело с данными комплектующими,ниже привожу спецификацию системника:

Компьютер Core i7 920 (2670/1333/8Mb) - Foxconn TLA-436 Black-Silver MidiTower ATX 500Wt FSP - (P6T) DIMM 3*2048Mb DDR3 PС10600/1333 Kingston - 500 Gb 7200 Seagate Serial-ATA-II 16Mb Cache + 1500 Gb 5400 WD Serial-ATA-II 64Mb Cache Green (WD15EARS) - Sapp										
	Материнская плата ASUSTeK P6T S1366, X58,6xDDR3, 3xPCIe-x16, 1-PCIe-x1,2-PCI, 6-SATA II RAID,2-SATA II, 1-eSATA,1-ATA133,1-FD,12-USB 2.0,2xIEEE1394,HDA Sound,Giga LAN															
	Процессор Core i7 920 (2660/1333/8Mb) S1366 ( Intel )															
	Вентилятор CoolerMaster Hyper N520 (S775, S1366,754,939,940,AM2,AM3, тепловые трубки,супертихий)															
	Память DIMM 2048Mb DDR3 PС10600/1333 Kingston															
	Жесткий диск 1500 Gb (Western Digital) SATA-II 5400 rpm 64Mb Cache Green (WD15EARS)															
	Дисковод перезаписывающий LG DVD-Writer GH22NS50 SuperMulti Black (SATA,22xDVD±R,6xDVD-RW,8xDVD+RW,12xDVD-RAM,16xDVD+R9,12xDVD-R9,16xDVD,48xR,48xW,32xRW) OEM															
	Видеокарта Sapphire PCIe-16x 1024Mb DDR5 ATI Radeon HD 5770 2xDVI+HDMI+DP															
	Жесткий диск 500 Gb 7200 Seagate Serial-ATA-II 16Mb Cache															
	Корпус Foxconn TLA-436 Black-Silver MidiTower ATX 500Wt FSP

Заранее спасибо..

----------


## moonlord

Ребят не стоит нечего менять или Вам просто не охото поделиться опытом и ответить?

----------


## tanderbolt

Здравствуйте.Собираюсь собрать системный блок для работы по редактированию видео.Видео редактор Pinnacle 14 FULL HD ULTIMATE 70GB. Бюджет 37000-38000 руб.Пока остановился на процессоре intel i7-2600k lga1155,мат.плата ASUS P8P67 DELUXE.Подскажите пожалуйста,какие достойные процессора и мат.платы необходимо подобрать комплектующие для добротной и спокойной работы по редактированию видео.Заранее благодарю.

----------


## slava.sse

видюха,проц и мать,слабые места,проц лучше взять вот такой Intel Core i5-2500,он просто рвёт в клочья в тестах 6 ядерный фен и i7 http://www.fcenter.ru/online.shtml?a...ocessors/30175 ,мать лучше взять такую Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 ,а видюху GigaByte GeForce GTX 460 1024MB 256bit DDR5 [GV-N460OC2-1GI] ,а также лучше взять 2 винта по терабайту и в raid0 их обьеденить  Western Digital Caviar Green IntelliPower SATA-II 1Tb 64Mb [WD10EARS]

----------

